

Why ET's genetic code could be just like ours - alexwg
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/23309/

======
Semiapies
The possible similarity/dissimilarity of alien life to earth life (and
hypothetical intelligent aliens to humans) keeps going back and forth. On one
end, you see Hal Clement-esque ideas about critters with wild biochemistries
and/or strange morphologies, on the other you see thoughts about a common
biochemistry and/or convergently-evolved humanoids.

Personally, I'd prefer to see this addressed by comparing sample groups. :)

